# WHY did The Whole Root System On My Wisteria Plants Die???



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay so about a month ago all my plants had healthy white roots growing and I could see them from the bottom of the tank. slowly the roots turned brown and now black and I pulled one plant up and the roots are covered in a white/clear fuzz. Why did my whole root system die on all my plants? the leaves are now getting taken over by algae. what in gods name do I have to do to get my plants to grow lol. (drop checker comes in tomorrow with glass diffuser and 4dkh water comes in 1 - 7 days I ordered it today.)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So you are going pressurized?What type of lighting do you have,and substrate too.Any root tabs inserted?

I have never had that issues with wisteria,but if the leaves are covered in algae,the plant cant breathe.That could be the issue here but really hard to say without more info.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

no im waiting for christmas to go pressurized =/ just got a better diffuser and a drop tester so I can see where im at CO2 wise now


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

oh ok,lol.

Whats the substrate and photoperiod?What type of algae is it?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When you first got the plant, did it already have roots at the bottom? The big question is, is the top healthy? If it is, clip the top off, pull the rotted stuff, and replant the top.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

wouldn't the white fuzzy stuff on the roots be root hairs?


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> wouldn't the white fuzzy stuff on the roots be root hairs?


no not if they would look similar to the root hairs on a Java Fern. these were sporadic and nasty looking. the roots are all definitely dead as I can see new white ones growing in around the dead ones. Im going to uproot and trim them today. My theory is that the nutrients got here too late to save the root system and they were in the process of dying by the time I started dosing my tank. Tops of the plants are really healthy heres a pic 









I have little white worms in my tank could they be eating my roots? they didnt look like anything had touched them they just looked dead.


----------

